# Taxonomy: The spy who loved frogs



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Interesting article:
Taxonomy: The spy who loved frogs
Taxonomy: The spy who loved frogs : Nature News & Comment


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

"He was a veritable ogre, and woe to anyone who incurred his wrath." 

Sounds like some of the people who post their opinions here


----------

